# Help needed my male black paradise fish is being agressive towards the female



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

please help me my male black paradise fish is bullying my female and they are my first fish and i dont know what to do. she has turned a lot darker and keeps lying on the bottom and hiding amongst plants and by the filter. she has misty eyes and i have checked the water and everything is fine all nitrate nitrite and ammonia levels are fine so are ph and hardness what should i do Help is needed.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya 
do you have any other fish in your tank apart from the paradise? How big is your tank?

Males are known to be very agressive, so you need to make sure you have plenty of plants (loads of em) and also lots of hidey places for the female so she can escape from the male or she will get very stressed and her condition will worsen. She could be using the filter as a hidey place but she could also be that stressed that her breathing is becoming affected.

Also has the female spawned recently (you may notice bubble nests) Sometimes after spawning a male will be very very agressive to the female as he no longer has any use for her.


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

i do not have any other fish in my tank it holds 17 litres and has loads of plants and a rock she has not spawned lately but i am in so much despair i am ready to take her back to the shop. ps. thankyou so much for being nice and helpful


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Your more than welcome 

I think though that your tank is too small for both of your paradise fish, it's wise to have at least 11 litres of space for just your male. The plants and rocks take up more space but you need these. The male is going to feel very cramped and will continue to bully. 

If you wanted to keep a community tank with more fish breeds then you will need a tank of at least approx 100 litres for the breeds compatible with the paradise.

I'd be tempted to take your male paradise back and swap it for a female paradise as females live ok together. I wouldn't be adding anymore fish though apart from a catfish for the tank bottom as the tank is to small. 

I wish my advice was happier but imo thats whats wrong at the mo


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

thankyou i took your advice but took both fish back and got some fan tails instead i will upgrade my tank soon though as they grow rather large. its been really nice talking to you thanks


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww glad you sorted it  when you upgrade you tank you could keep your smaller one for a quarentine tank for any ill fishies or even grow your own plants in it for your bigger one


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

yes that is what i am going to do also i may breed them in the future in which case i can keep it for fry


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh yep it's lovely when you breed them, my local fish shop used to take fry (once they were old enough) in exchange for new fish, which was handy


----------

